# Topics > Arts >  Prix Ars Electronica, Ars Electronica Linz GmbH, Linz, Austria

## Airicist

Organizer - Ars Electronica Linz GmbH

Home page - ars.electronica.art/prix

Prix Ars Electronica on Wikipedia

----------

